# Bobcat sbx240 hydraulic flow requirement



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

I'm looking at a bobcat sbx240 snowblower and it does not say recommend hydraulic flow. I have a cat262c with high flow hydraulics,33 gpm, I want to put it on. If anyone can help out if this blower would work on my machine, I would really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

No ones uses or has one? Any info would help me out greatly.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

iirc, it depends on which motor you have in it? There is more than 1 hyd operating range for some models of blower Bobcat puts out. Maybe the motor has a model # on it that you can look up??


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

according to Bobcats website it says 35-42gpm??


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Thanks for info. You think my 33 gpm can run the sbx240 35-42 requiment or can I change out fan hydraulic motor?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rob1325;1645319 said:


> Thanks for info. You think my 33 gpm can run the sbx240 35-42 requiment or can I change out fan hydraulic motor?


I'm sure it would run it "ok"...but for extended use, or to expect peak performance/life span from the blower, no....according to the specs.

As for changing or adjusting anything to suit the needs of the blower, that's something someone else will need to help you with...but I would imagine changing the motor is an option.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

The other option from Bobcat is a 9.6 Hydro Motor Pkg which is rated 26-31gpm. You're right in the middle, so you're best bet would be to talk to the dealer and see what they think.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

IMAGE;1645352 said:


> The other option from Bobcat is a 9.6 Hydro Motor Pkg which is rated 26-31gpm. You're right in the middle, so you're best bet would be to talk to the dealer and see what they think.


Not a pro on this stuff, but it seems I've heard he'd be better off being 1or2gpm above the rated range than 1or2gpm below?..?....I 2nd Images advice though, check with dealer.


----------

